# Cholla wood in Aquarium



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

Living in Arizona I can walk out my door and find lots of this lying around. Do you think this would be alright? How should I treat it prior to putting in my tank? thanks


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Jpet.

There's a thread here that also discussed regarding the use of cholla wood. Now I'm not surprised why I'm familiar with cholla wood.
http://fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=3856&highlight=cholla


----------

